
Silicon Valley turned true innovation into an overhyped delusion - libraryofbabel
https://www.fastcompany.com/90546794/how-silicon-valley-turned-true-innovation-into-an-over-hyped-delusion
======
libraryofbabel
A review of a new book called _The Innovation Delusion_ by Lee Vinsel and
Andrew Russell

